# what to feed a clown pleco?



## zack (Apr 1, 2005)

other than the algae tabs, is there anything special i can give it? i know they like wood but i dont have any in the tank and am leary to add any.
thanx


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Mine love the little sinking shrimp pellets. They get soggy after being on the bottom for a few seconds and all my fish will eat them especially the clown loaches.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Mangos.


----------

